# Tramp Report?



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ibewfriendsandfamilynetwork.com have some information available. Sister Janet has been requested to put her job board back on line for many years but the threat of litigation from io and our own complaining when jobs fell through (therefore blaming Sister Janet) has kept her site off line.


----------



## boricua (Mar 19, 2011)

Bro. Noah thank you for your input. Sister Janet is good people. We corresponded years ago. The ibewfriendsandfamilynetwork.com has a block by meivo. I just send a email to [email protected] maybe they have an email account. At any rate, thanks! Boricua, IBEW LU 950 JW, Dorado, PR


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if this will link correctly, if not let me know I'll try to fix it. Its the outlook I received through email.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...0jdHVoTnFhSnQxdEg0amgzcXhLSkY1aGc&hl=en&gid=0


----------

